# Veil-tail bristlenose?



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone ever seen one of these before? I hadn't, so I picked up the *only* one at my LFS. He's male, and without the fanned fins, he's about 4" long. I can't seem to find my info on them, any one know of a good site or descriptions?

Like this one, minus the albino-ism.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats! I've seen quite a few of them for sale at the ACA conventions, but never bought one because I've heard they can have trouble catching those long fins/tail on things in their scrounging.

Their care is basically the same as your standard Bristle. The "frills" have just been bred into the standard guys.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sweet, thanks!

ATM, he's hiding... and there's quite a few things to catch a tail on, so I guess that's why he hides in the plant mass so much.

Oh, BTW, I got an answer about my weird krib behaviour this weekend, Jan. Thanks for your input.


----------



## trystianity (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a long finned bristlenose.  It's still pretty small but I'm fairly certain it's a female. I got "her" about 2 months ago I think, sold as a "butterfly BN" at the shop. Mine is not albino, has the usual bristlenose colouration but very long fins and the tail is tipped in white. Congratulations on your find. I like mine a lot, they do an excellent job of cleaning the tank. 

I don't have a good picture, just one I took while she was still in the bag but I'll try to get another. She is always hiding in the plants or caves when the lights are on so she's really hard to get on camera.












> ATM, he's hiding... and there's quite a few things to catch a tail on, so I guess that's why he hides in the plant mass so much.


They just hide because they are nocturnal like most loricariids, they are way more active at night when you can't see them.  Because they are nocturnal it's a good idea to feed them right before lights out.

Care is just basically like any ancistrus, like JanS said they are just selectively bred to have longer fins. They are pretty easy to take care of. One thing I will point out is that they need some driftwood to munch on for extra roughage and they also need to be fed extra foods, algae alone isn't enough. I feed mine a combination of blanched veggies, cultured algae, algae wafers, bloodworm and bottom feeder pellets. They also like dark caves to sleep in during the day, preferably in the back of the tank somewhere where they won't be bothered. Clay pots, slate and PVC pipe work but they are ugly, you can camouflage them by gluing rocks or gravel on them with silicone if you want and stick them in the back where they won't be seen.

I like them a lot because I have always been a big loricariid fan and they are small enough to be kept in smaller tanks.


----------

